# One step too far. The latest ATROCITY cooked up by DoorDash "executives": Electronic Signature Required



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Mid-afternoon yesterday I accept a DD order about 10 minutes out of town, decent money for my region. I pick up the food and a couple miles down the road my phone lights up with a big Electronic Signature Required warning. Surprised, but having no other choice, I click "Got it." 5 minutes later, same thing!

For background, this is a customer I've served many times over the last 3 years (last time was about a month ago) and like me he lives out in the boonies, where people don't even lock their cars.* I get to Mike's house and I see that my screen now has a small area (about 2" wide x 1" high) where the customer is required to "sign" for the delivery. There's also a extraordinarily nasty and arrogant warning that I will be fired if I sign in the customer's place.*

I bang on the door. Nothing. I'm stuck there... Since I see his car in the driveway I keep knocking and several minutes later the door opens. "Ed, hey man, sorry, I was in the bathroom. Why didn't you just leave the food on the porch table like you always do?"

I show him the screen and I ask him if he has requested that drivers make him sign their phone for the delivery. "Nope, never did, but I've called DoorDash several times to make them stop this crap."

*Anyway, I (very reluctantly) hand Mike my phone, he signs in the box but as I grab the phone back to move on the next screen, I see that I can't do that since the Slavemasters at DoorDash ALSO require the customer to type in his name in another box... He does that but now his signature disappears! So he has to do the signature (a vague scribble in that minuscule box) again... More minutes wasted.*

By now the customer is pretty worked up, and so am I. He asks me what other delivery platform I would recommend. We have a short chat and I finally get back in my car, confirm the delivery and immediately sign off.

Over the next few hours working for UE and GH, I run into another driver I know and I tell him what happened. Like me the guy is totally shocked and he says "my wife is a nurse and I know all about bacteria and viruses, now way in hell would I ever have anybody else ever touch my phone."

The potential health implications of this new "feature" cooked up by DoorDash "executives" are indeed atrocious. I've looked in the app to see if I could opt out but found nothing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would not be a big fan of letting anyone else hold my phone, bacteria or not.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As if I needed another excuse to not open DD.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

This sounds like DD's version of UE requiring you to get a PIN from the customer before handing over the food. UE's way is a lot better and does not require handing over your phone.

Edit: Oh and once again F Door Trash and F Tony!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> This sounds like DD's version of UE requiring you to get a PIN from the customer before handing over the food. UE's way is a lot better and does not require handing over your phone.
> 
> Edit: Oh and once again F Door Trash and F Tony!


Yup! Another thing I hate about UE is that in my (rural) region 95% of the orders require taking a photo which is entirely absurd. Every single customer I asked if they had requested that, told me they didn't, so it must be some sort of default in their app.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


>


And your point is?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> And your point is?


No point.
Just adding to your original post as to how this looks and works.
Personally, I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Why can’t they make the customers sign in _*their*_ app which then clears the driver app to deliver?
Oh wait, customers are technically incompetent. I forgot


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> No point.
> Just adding to your original post as to how this looks and works.
> Personally, I have not seen it yet.


Okay thanks. 
I suspect they may be testing the waters.
Same here, first time in over 3K dels for them.
But there's no way I would do this all day long, this time these incompetent idiots (my considered opinion of them as a former CEO) have gone too far.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Customer pushback alreaqdy started.
Posted on another board.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I would just sign it myself despite their stupid warning to not do that. When delivering alcohol I get the legit signature and verify the ID. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would not be a big fan of letting anyone else hold my phone, bacteria or not.


Exactly. Another opportunity to allow a ghetto-rat to easily rip you off -
Dasher: _“Please sign here.”_
Customer: _“Sure, no problem.”_
Dasher: _“Uh, can I have my phone back?”_
Customer: _“What phone?”_


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> This sounds like DD's version of UE requiring you to get a PIN from the customer before handing over the food. UE's way is a lot better and does not require handing over your phone.
> 
> Edit: Oh and once again F Door Trash and F Tony!


*For Uber deliveries for Apple, you do have to obtain a signature from the customer on your smartphone. But, this is understandable when the items is easily worth more than $500.

But for a friggin food delivery??? A pin number should be sufficient for troublesome customers!!!*

Don't want any stranger touching my phone. And the risk of theft and the customer running off with your phone is an even more worrisome concern. Most smartphone are easily worth more than $500. And, iPHONE users with new phones risk at least $1000 that could be taken. All of that risk to make a measly $4-$10???


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> Customer pushback alreaqdy started.
> Posted on another board.
> View attachment 685562


I'd be interested in reading that thread. If it's allowed, please post here. If not, please PM me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve gotten the signature required 3 times in last two weeks. I thought it was for trouble customers. 

I’m not hip to having someone touch my phone, and I have stated this in another thread also.

If DD wants to allow customers to touch phones, then DD should supply me a phone.

DD wants not only a signature, but the FULL name of the customer. They can take their deactivation warning and stick it where the sun does not shine. My phone is my personal property and DD is not going to tell me how to use my phone.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *For Uber deliveries for Apple, you do have to obtain a signature from the customer on your smartphone. But, this is understandable when the items is easily worth more than $500.
> 
> But for a friggin food delivery??? A pin number should be sufficient for troublesome customers!!!*
> 
> Don't want any stranger touching my phone. And the risk of theft and the customer running off with your phone is an even more worrisome concern. Most smartphone are easily worth more than $500. And, iPHONE users with new phones risk at least $1000 that could be taken. All of that risk to make a measly $4-$10???


You make a couple of excellent points.

I recently bought an expensive item and my UPS guy had me place my siggy on a large and wide screen. And BTW out of concern for his health I used my own pencil to sign.

Still, let's not compare apples to oranges. A bag of food is NOT a luxury item!

Theft is definitely a risk, even in my sleepy little town.

Anyhow, who said this new horror is for "troublesome" customers? Based on *what*?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> I'd be interested in reading that thread. If it's allowed, please post here. If not, please PM me.


They removed the link.
Reason: Community Guidelines #8 states links to outside social media groups are not allowed


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> …"Ed, hey man, sorry, I was in the bathroom…


Hopefully he washed his hands in the time between using the dumpster and handling your phone.😬


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Hopefully he washed his hands in the time between using the dumpster and handling your phone.😬


I’m willing to bet a sizable amount of money against that


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

You guys take this job way too seriously. I just sign myself, no customer actually grabs your phone and signs accurately. Most just swivel their finger and hit done. So I do the same shit, no one cares.

ID Scan didn't work or door got closed? Oh well manual entry any birthday, been doing this for roughly 10 years.

No one, I repeat, no one gives a ****. Just keep it moving.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Cdub2k said:


> I’m willing to bet a sizable amount of money against that


Yup! Mike is, shall we say, rather red of neck, as are most people here. This being said, he's also a very nice guy who actually leaves plenty of room for drivers to turn around up his blind driveway (he's a contractor and has several vehicles parked up there.) He's also quite thoughtful, one thing he said which I had forgotten to post was "I just came back from getting my smokes at the corner store, I was gone for at least 20 minutes, what if you had gotten here just after I left? Man, this signature stuff is crazy!"


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yup! Another thing I hate about UE is that in my (rural) region 95% of the orders require taking a photo which is entirely absurd. Every single customer I asked if they had requested that, told me they didn't, so it must be some sort of default in their app.


You can skip the picture I never take a picture


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> You can skip the picture I never take a picture


Hmm, are you on Android?


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Hmm, are you on Android?


I use both Android and iPhone it's the same on both sides it says skip and add more


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> I use both Android and iPhone it's the same on both sides it says skip and add more


Okay, thanks for the tip, I'll try again today.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Okay, thanks for the tip, I'll try again today.


Skip and add note*.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

What a bunch of germaphobes, everything your touch has germs. But yes, this is going to turn off drivers and customers alike.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yup! Mike is, shall we say, rather red of neck, as are most people here. This being said, he's also a very nice guy who actually leaves plenty of room for drivers to turn around up his blind driveway (he's a contractor and has several vehicles parked up there.) He's also quite thoughtful, one thing he said which I had forgotten to post was "I just came back from getting my smokes at the corner store, I was gone for at least 20 minutes, what if you had gotten here just after I left? Man, this signature stuff is crazy!"


Why not cut out the middleman and make Mike a personal client? 

Doing that for rides has some risks but not to Deliver That McMuffin™.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

This isn't anything new. I started getting these over a year ago. If the restaurant order goes through another app/channel I think one is called Fox(something) they basically outsource the order to Doordash to pick up. There's a Thai restaurant in my area that uses them and it was required on every order that came through on DD for that restaurant. I stopped taking DD orders from that restaurant because it was a pain but when I did I'd just scribble a line and leave it at the door.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would not be a big fan of letting anyone else hold my phone, bacteria or not.


Yeah, not going to happen with my phone. My day job is IT services, my phone has access to attorney-client privileged data, HIPAA-covered data, and generally confidential client data. NOBODY but me touches my phone. If somebody other than me has to repair it, it gets wiped before they touch it, and I mostly handle repairs myself. If the logic board dies and I can't get access by changing other parts, the board gets the sledgehammer.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> What a bunch of germaphobes, everything your touch has germs. But yes, this is going to turn off drivers and customers alike.


It's not really even the germs. My wife doesn't even touch my phone. What is someone drops it or runs off with it, I'm screwed. Out of business for a few days and out a bunch of money.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

JonC said:


> Yeah, not going to happen with my phone. My day job is IT services, my phone has access to attorney-client privileged data, HIPAA-covered data, and generally confidential client data. NOBODY but me touches my phone. If somebody other than me has to repair it, it gets wiped before they touch it, and I mostly handle repairs myself. If the logic board dies and I can't get access by changing other parts, the board gets the sledgehammer.


Why do you not have a separate phone then? It’s been a while since I worked in law, but the habit remains.


----------

